# Remember our Willie Wag Tail. Mum bought her baby to see us. Photo's here.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! Do you all remember our little Willie Wag Tail that came to us after my father died... My little friend is still coming to us and still sits on our hands.. Anyways he or she has had a baby willie wag tail and today he bought his little baby around for us to see. I am still trying to get a photo of the both of together..We are so excited to see the Willie Wag Tail's baby...We get to see these wonderful birds in our back yard every day... I always wash my hands after handing a wild bird I use a good hand wash...as soon as i get a photo of the two of them together ill post one here. I never see his mate maybe hiding somewhere... The little baby Willie Wag Tail is so cute...

The Father or Mum Willie Wag Tail.He sits on our hands.


Mum on Guard watch..


The Baby. He is so cute.


He is so small.


So full after Mum feed me. Hanging out in the trees.


Honey Eater came to.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Great photos, Lyn! Beautiful birds. And so tame. Lucky you.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jellyblue said:


> Great photos, Lyn! Beautiful birds. And so tame. Lucky you.


Thank you Susan... I am truly blessed to have these wonderful birds in my life..


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

It is probably mother Wagtail. So sweet that she has brought her baby to visit.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> It is probably mother Wagtail. So sweet that she has brought her baby to visit.


Thank you Kate... She has been here all day back and forth getting mince from me when we mow the lawn the willie wag tail is under our feet trying to get the bugs we are scared of mowing her he is right under the Mower.. he he!!!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

The baby is adorable!! So are the parents! You are so lucky Lyn!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> The baby is adorable!! So are the parents! You are so lucky Lyn!!


Thank you Despina. The willie wag tail is beautiful..


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Lyn, i have NEVER seen a baby Willy Wagtail before! Thankyou for posting these awesome photo's! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

PipSqueakZ said:


> *Lyn, i have NEVER seen a baby Willy Wagtail before! Thankyou for posting these awesome photo's! *


Hey Wendy I haven't seen a baby willie wag tail before either until today.. He is so small. The baby makes a chirping noise nothing like the adult willie wag tail.. When I get a photo of the two of them I'll post it here.... Glad you liked the photos...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful photos,Lyn! Those birdies are so cute!


----------



## ISOE (Dec 23, 2013)

Great photos. I really like your honeyeater photo. We have them where I work (blue-faced honeyeaters) and they are full of character.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

ISOE said:


> Great photos. I really like your honeyeater photo. We have them where I work (blue-faced honeyeaters) and they are full of character.


Thank you.. You are right they are called a blue faced honeyeaters here to so little and he flew over my head into the tree. Glad you liked my photos..



nuxi said:


> Beautiful photos,Lyn! Those birdies are so cute!


Thank you Gaby... I like them to..


----------

